# (H) Grow Together - Die Casual Gilde



## Kilomoana (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

wir möchten mit Grow Together den "Gemeinschafts-Raid" einführen. Eine Alternative zum reinen Progress-Raiden. Hier steht nicht das Vorankommen um jeden Preis im Vordergrund, sondern ein nettes Miteinander. Wir legen dabei Wert auf ausgewogene Raidgruppen, die zum Teil aus erfahreneren Spielern als auch unerfahreneren Spielern bestehen. Hierbei wird größtmögliche Rücksicht auf die Arbeitszeiten jedes Einzelnen gelegt.

Um das Gemeinschaftsgefühl weiter zu fördern, organisieren wir regelmäßig (mindestens einmal im Jahr) "Real-Life-Gildentreffen" die einem ein Bild von dem Spieler hinter dem Char ermöglichen sollen.

Weitere Informationen und das Bewerberformular sind unter

grow-together.de

zu finden.

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Schanni (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi
Nicht das ich lust hätte bei euch dabei zu sein sorry aber ich mag meine Gilde.
Dennoch hat mich dein Beitrag interessiert und mir ist dabei auf gefallen das ich nicht erkennen konnte welche Fraktion Ihr seit.
Sollte ich es übersehen habe sorry.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. Oktober 2012)

Schanni schrieb:


> das ich nicht erkennen konnte welche Fraktion Ihr seit.
> Sollte ich es übersehen habe sorry.



dafür wurde doch hier festgelegt: H für Horde und A für Allianz(-versichert)
und nun schau mal in die Überschrift 

aber ich hätter es gut gefunden, wenn sie zumindest hier schon den Server genannt hätten, als das man erst über den Link und dann auf "über uns" klicken muß um den rauszubekommen


----------



## Kilomoana (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

danke für den Hinweis mit der Fraktion, hab ich glaube ich wirklich nirgendwo stehen. Wird direkt mal auf der Seite nachgeholt.

Da auf "Der Mithrilorden" kaum einer Progress spielt, zielen wir eher auf Leute, die Lust haben den Server direkt zu wechseln. So kann man selbst als Casual-Gilde auf dem Server noch etwas erreichen.

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Schanni (26. Oktober 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> dafür wurde doch hier festgelegt: H für Horde und A für Allianz(-versichert)
> und nun schau mal in die Überschrift
> 
> aber ich hätter es gut gefunden, wenn sie zumindest hier schon den Server genannt hätten, als das man erst über den Link und dann auf "über uns" klicken muß um den rauszubekommen



Hui stimmt aber selbst wenn ich hin geschaut hätte wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Hätte mich nur gewundert was das (H) da vorne heissen soll :-) Wieder was gelernt Thx.


----------



## Kilomoana (31. Oktober 2012)

Sodele,

ab sofort ist die neue Line-Up Seite online, die übersichtlich darstellt, was noch fehlt. Zu finden Hier: Line-Up.
Morgen werde ich mich mal daran machen, dass die "Wir Suchen" Seite automatisch auflistet, was noch fehlt.

Uns fehlt also momentan noch ein Heiler und 4 DDs. Bewerbungen sind immer gerne gesehen :-D.


Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Kilomoana (21. Dezember 2012)

Aloah,

momentan in der Suche:

1 Tank
1 Heiler
2 bis 3 Schadensverteiler

Mehr Info's auf unserer Seite. Benötigte Klassen und Spezialisierungen unter:

http://grow-together.de/kontakt/wir-suchen/


----------



## wildgans7 (24. Dezember 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## Fanras (4. Januar 2013)

Huhu 

Kleine Frage am Rande sucht ihr auch noch Schamanen Heiler und Jäger ^^ da steht leider nix von auf eurer HP .. da wir eine Arbeiter Freundliche Gilde suchen 

Mfg


----------



## Kilomoana (21. Januar 2013)

Momentan suchen wir noch 2 -3 DD's. 

Keine Schamanen mehr.

Info's:

Forum - http://grow-together.de/forum/
Über Uns - http://grow-together.de/uber-uns/
Bewerbungsformular - http://grow-together.de/kontakt/bewerbung/

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Warbird01 (9. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Cryptalis (14. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Cryptalis (24. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Cryptalis (26. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## Amunhotepi (28. Februar 2013)

Guten morgen,

ich hab euch mal meine Bewerbung per Formular auf eurer HP geschickt.

Ich hab drei Chars anzubieten, Druide (Bär, Katze), Magier(Feuer), Krieger (Furor, Schutz)

Ich würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören.



Grüße!


----------



## Cryptalis (8. März 2013)

/push


----------



## Kilomoana (11. März 2013)

Aloah,

wir sind mittlerweile soweit, dass wir eine zweite Raidgruppe aufbauen. Diese ist bereits mit 5 Mitgliedern bestückt. Fehlende werden durch unsere Randoms und eigene Twinks bis zur Vollständigkeit ersetzt.

Es fehlen momentan 2 Heiler und 3 DDs. Da viele unserer Mitglieder durch einen Serverwechsel zu uns gestoßen sind, sehen wir natürlich auch gerne Bewerbungen von anderen Realms.

Alle Info's und das Formular auf grow-togehter.de (Bitte vorab den Über Uns - Teil durchlesen).

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Cryptalis (21. März 2013)

/push

Aktuell dringend gesucht:

Ein Geleichgewichtsdruide, Schattenpriester oder Elementarschamane.
Ein Wiederherstellungsdruide mit Gleichgewicht als 2nd.

Gerne auch X-Realm Bewerbungen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2013)

Nur mal als Hinweis:

Könnt ihr euch bitte intern einigen, wer für diesen Thread verantwortlich ist?

Die Push-Regeln gelten für den Thread und nicht für den Nutzer 

Danke.


----------



## Kilomoana (27. März 2013)

Moin,

tut mir leid, es wurde darauf hingewiesen, push Posts zu vermeiden.


*Update:*

Weiterhin wird wie gehabt der Wiederherstellungsdruide mit Gleichgewichtsskillung gesucht.

Ebenfalls jetzt in der Suche ein Fernkampf DD. Magier oder Hexenmeister bevorzugt (bitte nur Level 90 Bewerbungen).


Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Kilomoana (16. April 2013)

Statusupdate:

2 DDs gesucht:

Bestenfalls sind da ein Magier und ein Hexenmeister bei. Gerne gesehen allerdins auch Schurken.


Bewerberlink: http://grow-together.de/kontakt/bewerbung/

Forenlink: http://grow-together.de/forum/


----------



## Kilomoana (27. April 2013)

Aktuell können wir in jedem Falle noch einen Heiler und ein paar DDs gebrauchen.

Schaut euch um auf http://grow-together.de


----------



## Warbird01 (22. Mai 2013)

Wir suchen weiterhin DDs und Heiler.

Schaut einfach mal vorbei auf: http://grow-together.de


----------



## Kilomoana (6. Juni 2013)

Aktuell benötigen wir für unsere erste Raidgruppe noch ein paar DDs.


----------



## Amunhotepi (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Kilomoana,


mein Magier Ameni ist zur Zeit leider Raidlos, da sich unsere Gruppe aufgelöst hat (weisst du ja sicher von Soli).

Bei Raidtagen von Montag bis Donnerstag würde ich gerne mal bei euch mitgehen. Alternativ habe ich noch einen Waffenkrieger und einen Druidentank, wobei der Krieger noch nicht so toll ausgerüstet ist (491).


Vielleicht können wir uns ja ingame mal unterhalten.



Grüße Amun


----------



## Kilomoana (13. Juni 2013)

Moin Amun,

wenn du von Soli kommst, kannst du ja nur ein netter Kerl sein :-D.

Wir können gerne mal im TS quaken. Allerdings hat sich bei uns eine Änderung ergeben:

*Grow Together hat aktuell auf den Server Thrall gewechselt.*

Momentan sind wir auf der Suche nach folgenden Klassen und Spezialisierungen:

*3 DDs - Magier, Schurke, Ente (bzw. Eule), Krieger*

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------



## Kilomoana (24. Juli 2013)

Aktuell wieder 2 DDs gesucht.


----------



## Amunhotepi (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo Alex,


da hab ich wohl schon länger nicht mehr ins Forum gekuckt... Ich hab eine neue Gilde, bin von daher wieder beschäftigt!



Grüße Amun


----------



## Warbird01 (4. August 2013)

Wir suchen weiterhin DDs.

Schaut einfach mal vorbei auf: http://grow-together.de


----------



## Warbird01 (18. August 2013)

Wir suchen weiterhin neue Mitglieder.
Besucht uns auf http://grow-together.de


----------



## Kilomoana (7. September 2013)

Aloah,

wir möchten mit dem Start des neuen Patches natürlich auch die Flexraids ausnutzen um gerade als Casual-Gilde besser mit einzelnen Ausfällen (Berufs- oder Familienbedingt) an Raidtagen umgehen zu können. Somit bieten uns die Flexraids die Gelegenheit immer startklar zu sein.

Dafür müssen wir allerding um ein paar Leute aufstocken und suchen deshalb ein paar DDs und vereinzelt Heiler. Alle Info's und ein kleiner Text wer wir sind, findet Ihr auf:

http://grow-together.de

Viele Grüße

Alex


----------

